# A Chanel Blue Satin Alternative



## Marisol (Feb 27, 2008)

Source

As you know the season's coveted nail polish shade, Chanelâ€™s Blue Satin is completely sold out everywhere. Don't even think of spending up to $60 for a bottle of this short-lived trendy polish when you can pick up an identical, more affordable version.

Poolside from Napoleon Perdis is practically identical, and like I said, this Chandelier Shine is available at NapoleonPerdis.com and is just $12.


----------



## fawp (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually, we still have a dozen bottles or so left at my counter so if anyone does want CHANEL's Blue Satin Polish pm me and we can work out a custom order. Let me know soon, though, because this stuff is going fast.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 27, 2008)

Dior’s Poison Blue is another alternative.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah NP's nail polish is good stuff

Although Poolside is not as deep as Chanel Blue Satin......

OPI Russian Navy Nail is another alternative :

http://www.beautysak.com/photos/670/670309.jpg


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Feb 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AppleRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah NP's nail polish is good stuff
Although Poolside is not as deep as Chanel Blue Satin......

OPI Russian Navy Nail is another alternative :

http://www.beautysak.com/photos/670/670309.jpg

Well if Russian Navy is an alternative to Chanel's nail polish, then the NYC dupe of that color is an even better choice, since it only costs $1.
I think the NYC nail polish is called Denim... something or other, anyway Aquliah posted a thread about in this forum.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PhantomGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well if Russian Navy is an alternative to Chanel's nail polish, then the NYC dupe of that color is an even better choice, since it only costs $1.
I think the NYC nail polish is called Denim... something or other, anyway Aquliah posted a thread about in this forum.

NYC Skin Tight Denim


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Aquilah!!!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Feb 28, 2008)

Left: OPI Russian Navy Right: Chanel Blue Satin






NYC's Skin Tight Denim

I hope this helps!!!

Source


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 28, 2008)

Right now I see a lot of Blue Satin's on ebay for 25$ and $5 shipping... not too too bad. I remember Black satin going for as much as $100 when it was hot.

Faith, I might pm you.


----------



## fawp (Feb 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Right now I see a lot of Blue Satin's on ebay for 25$ and $5 shipping... not too too bad. I remember Black satin going for as much as $100 when it was hot.
Faith, I might pm you.





Let me know...we still have about a dozen of each.


----------



## MamaRocks (Feb 28, 2008)

OPI~blue my mind


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 28, 2008)

OPI Russian Navy still looks better imho!


----------



## Maysie (Feb 28, 2008)

I just got NYC skin tight denim tonight, by chance actually. I'm about to paint my nails with it now


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 22, 2008)

i'm gonna try out the NYC skin tight denim. imo, i like the chanel version cause it's darker but i'll settle for the NYC since it's only $1! can't beat that!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 22, 2008)

I gotta tell you that I got Blue Satin and I love it!


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 22, 2008)

my BFF since FOREVER (since the first day of first grade actually!) came home to visit. He works at the Chanel Boutique in SoHo in Manhattan. He always gives me the hot nail polishes nd this time around he brought a Blue Satin. i gotta say, I never thought I would like blue nails, but i LOVE IT!

Random, and maybe doesnt go on this thread. oops!


----------

